# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Есть ли Астраханцы-ведущие , диджеи , операторы и др  на форуме?

## tamada1980

Есть ли Астраханцы-ведущие , диджеи , операторы и др  на форуме?

----------


## Alenajazz

> и др на форуме?


Валерия Вержакова.  :Yes4:

----------


## tamada1980

привет где живешь? я на Ботвиной

----------


## Alenajazz

> привет где живешь? я на Ботвиной


Это я рассказала о человеке с таким ником на форуме, который живёт там - в Астрахани. 
Я  живу не очень далеко - в Таганроге!  :Taunt:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## tamada1980

Понятно , кстати если я не там создал тему ,  на 1 раз,  пожалуйста, простите  и переместите(обр к модераторам) Хочу собрать  астраханскую тамадею - организовать встречу ведущих (если я правильно выразился) А место проживания (улицу) спрашиваю,чтобы понять,откуда Вы- из города или из области (для выбора приемлемого места встречи)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Астраханцы, объединяемся!!!*

Знаю, что нас здесь немного, но всё же... поэтому создала эту тему, хотя и не тамада, а музыкальный руководитель. Но на инку с 2009 года и очень люблю этот портал.  

*Астрахань! Волга! Рыбалка! Природа! Лотос! Кремль!*

----------


## Алёна Майская

Приветики!!!Я из Астраханской области)))Зовут меня Алёна,будем знакомы :Victory:

----------


## Елена Астрахань

Добрый вечер. Только зарегистрировалась. Я тоже из Астрахани. Меня зовут Елена Нарвыш. И раньше бывала здесь, но вот решила более тесно познакомиться с форумом.

----------

